# Please help - filamentous



## startsumthing (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum but I was wondering if someone could explain how I can grow my own filamentous or if someone currently grows it or has it if they wouldn't mind giving some to me when they have more than they need? If not does anyone know where I may find it growing in the wild?

Thanks guys 

startsumthing


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 14, 2014)

Do you want hair algae or the stringy vine type?


----------



## startsumthing (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi Philip,

I have thrown in a link above of the kind I am trying to eather learn how to grow or get my hands on = )

Thanks


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, you must have a special tank idea.

We might find enough free hair algae in our tanks to get you started but it'll probably just cost you in shipping.

Once it grows it's real hard to rid the tank of it.


----------

